# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  A driving license exam in the UK

## kamka

could anyone please describe how does the exam look like in both, theoretical and practical parts?
Also, how long, appromaxitely, is the course? 
Thanks in advance  ::

----------


## начало

The theory test lasts about an hour if I remember right. You sit in a room and use a computer. It is split into 2 parts. The first part are multiple choice questions, about different road signs, traffic laws and the like, which you can answer and then go back and check them all again before moving onto the second part. There are 40 qyestions to answer in a maximum of 40 minutes (the pass mark is 35/40). 
The second part is the hazard perception test, which is a series of videos and you have to click the mouse ever time a potential hazard appears on the screen, such as a cycalist in the road, children playing near by, etc. 
The practical test I imagin is similar to the rest of the world. It lasts about 40 minutes depending. It starts with a simple eye sight test, where you have to read 2 car number plates correctly froma  certain distance, and you will be asked to show the examiner how to find/do something practical with you car, such as check the fluid levels, check the lights are working, etc. 
You have to drive the car with the examiner in the passenger seat. s/he will instruct you as to which turns and roads to take etc. You, just have to drive for the majority of the test, safely and as well as possible - obviously. 
You will be asked to do at least 2 'manouvers' - reverse around a corner, parrallel parking (sometimes reverse parking now), turn in the road (in under a 5 point turn) and emergency stop. 
Here is the website for the driving tests, links are down the bottom for more specific info: http://www.dsa.gov.uk/Cars.asp

----------


## kamka

thanks so much  ::

----------


## Wowik

Круто! У нас попроще   ::   
1. Теория - за 20 минут надо решить 20 вопросов (из 800 возможных) о правилах движения. Вернуться к вопросу нельзя. Возможны 2 ошибки.
Online version : http://gai.ru/pdd/  
2. Вождение "площадке" (на автодроме) 3 маневра из 5 возможных 
("Остановка и трогание на подъёме"; "Параллельная парковка"; "Змейка"; "Разворот с одной включенной задней передачей" и "Въезд в бокс").   
3. Поездка по городу. Проводится на утверждённом маршруте, который содержит _определённый набор элементов улично-дорожной сети, дорожных знаков и дорожной разметки_. Любой из маршрутов предусматривает выполнение следующих заданий: _проезд перекрёстков; левые и правые повороты, а также разворот на перекрёстках; перестроение в соседние полосы и обгон; движение с максимальной разрешённой скоростью; проезд пешеходных переходов и остановок наземного транспорта._

----------


## TATY

> thanks so much

 If you already have a Polish (EU) driving license, you can drive in the UK without taking any tests.

----------


## TATY

> Круто! У нас попроще    
> 1. Теория - за 20 минут надо решить 20 вопросов (из 800 возможных) о правилах движения. Вернуться к вопросу нельзя. Возможны 2 ошибки.
> Online version : http://gai.ru/pdd/  
> 2. Вождение "площадке" (на автодроме) 3 маневра из 5 возможных 
> ("Остановка и трогание на подъёме"; "Параллельная парковка"; "Змейка"; "Разворот с одной включенной задней передачей" и "Въезд в бокс").   
> 3. Поездка по городу. Проводится на утверждённом маршруте, который содержит _определённый набор элементов улично-дорожной сети, дорожных знаков и дорожной разметки_. Любой из маршрутов предусматривает выполнение следующих заданий: _проезд перекрёстков; левые и правые повороты, а также разворот на перекрёстках; перестроение в соседние полосы и обгон; движение с максимальной разрешённой скоростью; проезд пешеходных переходов и остановок наземного транспорта._

 Or you can just buy a Russian driving licence....

----------


## Wowik

> Or you can just buy a Russian driving licence....

 It is not so simple. The most popular way to get a driving license a is to buy only the exam results. Usually results of one or both driving exams.

----------

